# Breitling rule to winding between 8pm-3am.



## Semp1 (Jul 17, 2012)

"mechanical watches endowed with a date, day, month or moon-phase indicator are equipped with a complex mechanism that is set into motion between 8 pm and 3 am. It is therefore vital to avoid adjusting the calendar or moving the time backwards during this period."



why do they say you can not move the time backwards. I've never seen any other brand say this. All I've ever seen was do not adjust the calendar at these times and when setting you should put it at 6 until after the calendar is set. No other watch brand to my knowledge says whether you can or can not wind back the time during the 8-4am rule. Can some one tell me why Breitling says this. Are they being extra careful or are their watches designed differently? I think its a little odd to the point where you have to be overly careful when adjusting your watch.why should turning back time effect this mechanism in any way? Unless the reason why is if you adjust the watch for example from 12am back to 11 it changes the date which would effectively hurt the mechanism. So basically Breitling would just be, being extra careful. I don't know. Any insight would help. It's purely for curiosity reasons that I am asking this.


----------



## Broker (Feb 14, 2006)

Is this in the manual somewhere? I don't own an automatic Breitling so I'm not sure. Interesting though.


----------



## Semp1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Broker said:


> Is this in the manual somewhere? I don't own an automatic Breitling so I'm not sure. Interesting though.


Its online on their website under the manual on the site.


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

Sounds like utter bollox to me! <|


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

I have also read on various forums not to turn the time back in the 8PM-3AM risk zone too.
This came not only from "parrot repeaters" like myself but also from very well respected members who have clearly demonstrated that they do know what they are talking about.
True or not, I am not willing to take my chances. After all what is the level of inconvenience moving it 23 hours and 55 min forward instead 5 min back, during the danger zone?


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

During the "danger zone" a pawl is engaged between the time keeping and date setting mechanism. In some movements, (7750 base in particular), this pawl is rigid, and so either moving the date wheel or turning the time backwards will result in the pawl being broken. I have heard this is THE most common watch repair by far. ETA2824-2 and 2836 have a relief spring on the pawl which lets it overrun and therefore not break.

Some manufacturers say to NEVER turn the hands backwards period. Now that surprises me.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Had it happen, it's true, especially on ETA based movements. Even for highly finished and modified ones this is true.

Some in-house manufacture movements like the Panerai P-9000/9001/9002 can go backwards in time, with the date going backwards as well with no harm done. But, I would not pull that move on my B!


----------



## Semp1 (Jul 17, 2012)

See my only problem with this is let's be honest. By habit at least I set the time to 6 whether it be 6pm or 6am. I set the date and day then adjust the time. I never took notice to which direction I turned the hour hand to adjust the time. None of my other watches say to be careful to that extent in the manuals. I guess with the Breitling I just have to take better care of it. This rule becomes especially annoying if the watch power reserve runs out and you're not sure if it's 8:30am or pm.


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

The simple rule of thumb when the movement has stopped is to wind the time forward until the date changes thus establishing you are in the first half of the day then roll forward until ~6 in the morning. Adjust the "quick date" and then roll forward and set the time.

When you consider the number of complications that breitling are building into their offerings general rules have their place but specific knowledge of a particular movement is far more relevant.

Thanks for the lend of your image wessa... |>


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

SnapIT said:


> The simple rule of thumb when the movement has stopped is to wind the time forward until the date changes thus establishing you are in the first half of the day then roll forward until ~6 in the morning. Adjust the "quick date" and then roll forward and set the time.
> 
> When you consider the number of complications that breitling are building into their offerings general rules have their place but specific knowledge of a particular movement is far more relevant.
> 
> Thanks for the lend of your image wessa... |>


Welcome Sir. Anything I decide to post on the internet is assumed by me to be public property.
Meanwhile, I stick to my principles, wind it forwards until the date clicks over and then I know it is AM.


----------

